# coyote hunt



## BLACK POWDER CHOWDER (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone know a good area to hunt coyote around washington county?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Just over the border into Arizona is good. If you can get on the Indian reservation it is good. Just make sure you have the right permission and license. If not they will split you from crotch to eyeballs with a dull deer antler.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Just over the border into Arizona is good. If you can get on the Indian reservation it is good. Just make sure you have the right permission and license. If not they will split you from crotch to eyeballs with a dull deer antler.


 :shock: That'll leave a mark !!!


----------

